# Pocket Warhammer 40K



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi all.
I wanted to show you all an interesting idea that our gaming group developed during the last 6 months. What we managed to achieve is a radical reduction in dimensions of the standard Warhammer 40.000 into a much, much smaller version, using the easily available miniatures for Epic Armageddon.

When we first though about it we were quite surprised not to find anyone else on internet who already managed to get it properly functioning. There was only a single discussion on Tau Online silent from years now. Maybe also a similar idea came out in an old WD issue, but we can't get our hands on it to confirm.

In the last months we then embarked on this simple project of our own on testing the actual feasibility of the idea. To our surprise it turned out to be absolutely efficient, easy to achieve, and fun.

It actually proved to be so good that we wanted to share the discovery with other Warhammer 40k players in the hope that other people will pick up the idea and enjoy the game.

With no further ado, here goes the link to the website, which hold pretty much every information and material about Pocket Warhammer 40K.

http://sites.google.com/site/pocketw40k/home

The game is still being improved by adding more and more models to our collection, material to the website, pictures, tutorials and so on; therefore, any comment is much welcome!


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

With the price of epic models you may as well buy full scale though, those little dudes are damned expensive


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I have loads of EPIC minatures just sat in a box in my garage. I didnt realise they were so valuable, but this game looks like it would be interesting to play in an office where you cant set up a whole table over lunch time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sakura_ninja said:


> With the price of epic models you may as well buy full scale though, those little dudes are damned expensive


it might surprise you to learn that some people actually dont make all there hobby choices based on price, sometimes people buy stuff because they like it, i know that might be considered madness in your neck of the woods but its true i have seen it happen.

love the idead, and the site is great, well done have some rep


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> it might surprise you to learn that some people actually dont make all there hobby choices based on price, sometimes people buy stuff because they like it, i know that might be considered madness in your neck of the woods but its true i have seen it happen.


Drop the snarky attitude, I wasn't saying it was a bad idea or anything, I buy things I like and ignore the price sometimes, it don't change the facts.

Heck its how a certain bits site with never any stock and overpriced bits works afterall, hmmm?

Jerk.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

now, now put the claws away :grin:

it does sound like a good idea to me an a nice quick way to get a few games in.


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

Sakura_ninja said:


> With the price of epic models you may as well buy full scale though, those little dudes are damned expensive


That's true, but only in part. Actually 6mm models are expensive when bought new and pretty, but most of them are available used on e-bay.
Also there are many different producers for miniatures. There is a small collection of website that provide material for the game in the link section of the website.

Actually the game in itself is less expensive than 28mm. From our own experience, to make around 8000 points of mixed Eldar+Ultramarine+Space Wolves the price was no more than 50£.

Even by buying from GW, one can share the expense with friends, since, for example, an epic box of Terminators has 40 of them. Well enough to make an entire army of them!


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

I think one of the versions of Epic came with teeny-tiny green dice, that would be perfect for use with this game.

I'm not sure if I like the idea of playing 40K with Epic models more than playing Epic with 40K models.

I suspect that if I ever did this I'd want to magnetise all the models and play on a metal sheet - otherwise one careless knock of the table could send all the models flying.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Please dont derail this thread with personal attacks and arguments. 

It could prove interesting to hear peoples views about where you could play the game. I can imagine using a magnatized tray to play games on the move (on a train for instance). Travel 40k!


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Lovin' it!! If I had some epic models I'd give it a go but sadly I do not


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordic Echt Blut said:


> Lovin' it!! If I had some epic models I'd give it a go but sadly I do not


they can be picked up on ebay and the like, Epic is my favorite version of 40k as i prefer the mass battle style and huge numbers of tanks and such,plus it allowed things like titans and fyers back when having them in 40k scale was crazy talk. Was very sad when it was shelved with the other specialist games.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> they can be picked up on ebay and the like, Epic is my favorite version of 40k as i prefer the mass battle style and huge numbers of tanks and such,plus it allowed things like titans and fyers back when having them in 40k scale was crazy talk. Was very sad when it was shelved with the other specialist games.



I used to have space marine a long time ago but sadly sold it. I would get some just like I'd get some B.F.G. mini's but all my money is going on my newly forming Tyranid 40k army currently.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordic Echt Blut said:


> I used to have space marine a long time ago but sadly sold it. I would get some just like I'd get some B.F.G. mini's but all my money is going on my newly forming Tyranid 40k army currently.


BFG is another fav, sadly i no longer have my eldar for that either, but you never know we may see them again once GW has run out of ideas for 40k,fantasy and LOTR/Hobbit.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> BFG is another fav, sadly i no longer have my eldar for that either, but you never know we may see them again once GW has run out of ideas for 40k,fantasy and LOTR/Hobbit.


I think it's sad GW support most teams in epic but no Tyranid models, yet they are in BFG? I would be more incline to get some if they did, and as for ebay it almost works out cheaper for me from the specialist website then ebay living in NZ


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nordic Echt Blut said:


> I think it's sad GW support most teams in epic but no Tyranid models, yet they are in BFG? I would be more incline to get some if they did, and as for ebay it almost works out cheaper for me from the specialist website then ebay living in NZ


I think its because the epic nids were very second edition, the 40k nids have been consistently updated and changed in appearance than almost all other armies, but yeah it sucks ass, its why alot of people dont play as they tend to collect the same army in epic as there 40k force, but if you dont have the option it just gives people another reason to ignore the system which is sad, its bad enough the range isnt in stores, but then to have whole races missing from the game its sadder still.


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> I think its because the epic nids were very second edition, the 40k nids have been consistently updated and changed in appearance than almost all other armies, but yeah it sucks ass, its why alot of people dont play as they tend to collect the same army in epic as there 40k force, but if you dont have the option it just gives people another reason to ignore the system which is sad, its bad enough the range isnt in stores, but then to have whole races missing from the game its sadder still.


Yeah no doubt this is one of the main reasons. The Dominatrix was such a cool model too!! I used to play Eldar so if I get a chance one day I may collect them instead.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The whole idea of "Travel 40K" using Epic miniatures was covered in the Citadel Journal many years ago.
If I remember rightly, they had the models mounted on map pins and their board was cork or polystyrene and was hinged so that it could "book" closed when neccessary without disturbing the playing pieces.


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> I think its because the epic nids were very second edition, the 40k nids have been consistently updated and changed in appearance than almost all other armies, but yeah it sucks ass, its why alot of people dont play as they tend to collect the same army in epic as there 40k force, but if you dont have the option it just gives people another reason to ignore the system which is sad, its bad enough the range isnt in stores, but then to have whole races missing from the game its sadder still.



I totally agree about that. It's a real shame not to have tyranids of any sort in 6mm. Right now we're trying to amass and add decent army of nids to our collection, but most of them have to be converted from similar minis of other producers.

The people from Tactical Command have made a quite complete list of the starting models which are needed. Depending on what's needed it may take longer times to have a 6mm army of them.

Interestingly huge monstrous creatures are much easier to find/make, starting from a 28mm nid and some bits. :biggrin:


----------



## DraxDevourer (Feb 3, 2012)

misfratz said:


> (...)I suspect that if I ever did this I'd want to magnetise all the models and play on a metal sheet - otherwise one careless knock of the table could send all the models flying.


That's in fact what they are doing. 
They made the experience that the hobby magnets available in gaming-stores are actually to strong for this scale, while the typical weak refrigerator magnets are perfect.

About the site, the pictures really don't do the game-pieces justice. One of the advantages of this scale is that you can paint up a really big army to a gaming standard in a very short time, while a skilled painter can still make the models incredibly detailed. The guys who did the site, even painted eyes and other subtle details on the models, not visible from a normal viewing distance. I had seen the pictures before I saw the models live, and seeing the real thing just took my breath away..


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks really cool! Easy to make terrain for, too, as you can get basic Space Marines or Guardsmen and paint them as statues.

Midnight


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like this idea, but I have no models, and they dont make models for the armies I would like to try this out with.


----------



## DraxDevourer (Feb 3, 2012)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> I really like this idea, but I have no models, and they dont make models for the armies I would like to try this out with.


Did you consider using models from other games? I think they linked to some sites selling models very close in appearance to races such as Necrons for example. That is, they are closer in appearance to current Necrons than old edition epic eldar is to current eldar, in the Necron example.


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> I really like this idea, but I have no models, and they dont make models for the armies I would like to try this out with.


Well, it depends. What are the models you would like? We've been searching for a while now on alternative miniatures producers, and maybe there is something that can suit you.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

I like Necrons, Tau and Tyranids. All three armies i have very little 40k models for and would like to play test them before i pick up more, thats why i really like this idea, Its keep.


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

The Necrons are very easy to make, and you can see a full army here:

http://onyxworkshop.wordpress.com/epic-armageddon/necrons/

Most of the links the alternative producers are there. Infantry is easily viable, and mounting an infantry model torso on a 28mm scarab makes up for destroyers. Most of the other necron models follow the same idea. Rely on painting for further differentiation.
Other vehicles may require some plasticard or green stuff to be made.

In the same blog also informations for Tau and Tyranids.

I hope it fixes the problem. ;-)


----------



## Nordic Echt Blut (May 19, 2012)

Dirinel said:


> The Necrons are very easy to make, and you can see a full army here:
> 
> http://onyxworkshop.wordpress.com/epic-armageddon/necrons/
> 
> ...


This is awesome!!! Very well done and rep for you sir


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

FW's epic minis are expensive, but like loads of old timers on here I've got a boxed game in the loft which I bought years ago jammed to the brim with tiny plastic marines... 

and if you look on ebay you could get set up pretty cheap

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...ame&_osacat=16486&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

So fridge magnets are the way to go to make travel 40k.

OK maybe I can pull the marines from the garage and see what I can come up with.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

misfratz said:


> I think one of the versions of Epic came with teeny-tiny green dice, that would be perfect for use with this game.
> 
> I'm not sure if I like the idea of playing 40K with Epic models more than playing Epic with 40K models.
> 
> I suspect that if I ever did this I'd want to magnetise all the models and play on a metal sheet - otherwise one careless knock of the table could send all the models flying.


I thought of this idea myself, but I'm glad someone did something with it!

If you want tiny dice, you could always buy a couple of packs of the Pirates! miniatures game (the one with the punch out ships) as it comes with some mini dice and you could use the ships for Ork transports...


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

I think that 5mm dices are on sale in most shops, it's a quite common size. Google may have more answers on this than I do.

I use "random" dice-roller applications for iphones/ipads or laptop. There are many for free, and they roll easily many dices at once. I think I used this one in one of my games:

http://code.google.com/p/the-40k-roller/downloads/list

It also counts how many results for each value are achieved in one "volley".

I think that when it comes to dices, it's all about personal preference.
Given the fact that they usually hate me, I recently turned to the software.


----------



## ARMORMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

And does the app hate you as well...

Quick note:

direct link to the "Necron" minis:

http://www.exoduswars.com/Exodus-Wars-6mm/b/1479770031?ie=UTF8&title=Exodus Wars 6mm


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

God I'd love to play a game this scale. And with those rules and some of the other links here .. maybe I can convince a few guys here to play.

Mwahaha! Like I need more games to distract from my other games.


----------



## DraxDevourer (Feb 3, 2012)

Marius_Ruberu said:


> I like Necrons, Tau and Tyranids. All three armies i have very little 40k models for and would like to play test them before i pick up more, thats why i really like this idea, Its keep.


There is actually a full tyranid army for auction on ebay right now.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Epic-40k-...86?pt=UK_Toys_Wargames_RL&hash=item4604016956
It's mostly painted as well, so just a matter of cutting up the bases and sticking on magnets.


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

Pocket warhammer is now also on facebook and google+. Supporters are a lot welcome.


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

The tutorial to easily make a Dark Eldar Talos Pain Engine is now online on Pocket Warhammer! We hope you like it.

http://sites.google.com/site/pocketw40k/home/tutorials/conversions/talos-pain-engine


----------



## Dirinel (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi guys, I'd like to inform you that we are adding more and more new material on our website! Join it quickly to see tons of amazing photos, read miriads of battle reports and enjoy with us!


----------

